# Some Nice Senior Citizen Bumper Stickers



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Some great bumper stickers here. More to come as I don't know how to place more than three attachments to any post.


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

And three more...


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

And more...


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

<YAWN>


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Last one....


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

The one on the back of our motorhome says "Kids - this was your inheritance".

Colin


----------

